# particolari di nostra realizzazione / scorci delle unità pro



## LittleWhisper

Bonjour, 

J'ai quelques soucis avec la phrase qui suit :
"potete trovare qualche immagine di *particolari di nostra realizzazione*, *scorci delle unità produttive* e una rappresentazione tridimensionale del *layout*, che evidenzia la disposizione dei reparti e l’attenzione riservata allo stoccaggio e alla logistica."

J'ai un doute sur "*particolari di nostra realizzazione*", il me semble que c'est "des éléments de notre fabrication/que nous avons réalisés" mais j'amerais confirmation.
J'hésite sur "*scorci delle unità produttive*", "représentations/croquis des unités de production" ?
Et je doute aussi sur "*layout*". "Une représentation tridimensionnelle de l'agencement (de l'entreprise?)" ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao LittleWhisper,
Un particolare = un détail; uno scorcio= un aperçu, un croquis. Et le layout, je dirais comme toi, agencement, disposition.
Okay?


----------



## LittleWhisper

Dans ce cas, "détail" ça me fait bizarre, ce serait un détail de réalisation ?  Détail d'un produit ?

Et pour l'agencement, dans le contexte, ça me semble un peu léger en fait, j'ai l'impression qu'il faudrait préciser qu'il s'agit de l'agencement de l'entreprise et non des machines, pour éviter une confusion.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ben, "vous pouvez trouver quelques images de(s) détail(s) de notre réalisation, des vues des unités de production et une représentation 3D de l'agencement, qui montre la disposition des diverses sections (départements) ainsi que le soin apporté au stockage et à la logistique". Dans la phrase d'origine, je ne vois pas de machines, ni d'entreprise. Ce que je vois, par contre, c'est que l'auteur du texte devait être payé au mot car il y a pas mal de redondances pour une phrase de cette dimension.
Je ne connais pas le reste du contexte, bien entendu .


----------



## LittleWhisper

Oui, c'est sûrement la forme et la longueur de la phrase d'origine qui ne me plaisent pas en fait ^^ Merci de votre aide !


----------



## matoupaschat

En réfléchissant, je dois ajouter que "di nostra realizzazione" cela veut peut-être dire ici "réalisé(s/e/es) par nous"; donc _il particolare_ pourrait être l_a particularité, la spécificité, la caractéristique._
Ce qui ne change finalement pas grand chose à la signification. Et il reste toujours quelque chose de bancal.


----------

